# كل ما يخص تصميم كاميرات المراقبة ( cctv ) من شروحات وبرامج



## احمد زكريا حافظ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*




*​* 


*
*كل ما يخص تصميم كاميرات المراقبة  ( CCTV ) *

* من شروحات وبرامج *


​
*
 




​  

​ 








​*


​
  


​
 


*
**
*​


----------



## كروانة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الله يديك العافية


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عماد فاروق علي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*أرجو إرسال دوائر الإنتر كم *


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (28 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أرجو إرسال دوائر الإنتر كم *



يا ريت توضحلي فقط
​


----------



## سميلر فارس (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهند مصطفي سعد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## abdulhay86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

انا لسه هنزل
بس شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*



*​* 


*
*كل ما يخص تصميم كاميرات المراقبة  ( CCTV ) *

* من شروحات وبرامج *


​
*
 




​  

​ 








​*


​
  


​
 


*

*


----------



## plaingroom (27 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks a lot dude we wish you more good luck


----------



## *tamer* (27 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم تسلم يا باشا على الملف الجميل و الرائع و الموضوع المهم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل الخير


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لكم

جزاكم الله خيرا علي مروركم
​


----------



## Adel Bou (6 نوفمبر 2010)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهاجر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي أحمد

أشكرك على جهدك


----------



## saad_srs (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> * بارك الله فيك*





> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خير أخي أحمد
> 
> أشكرك على جهدك






> مشكور بارك الله فيك وكل عام والجميع بالف خير




جزاكم الله خيرا

شكرا علي مروركم وردكم



​


----------



## bboumediene (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

> جزاك الله خيرا



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ألف شكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedfahim (11 يناير 2011)

جاري التحميل 

مشكور مقدما 

تحياتي


----------



## علي حسين (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..


----------



## الفارس الجوال (21 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (21 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الروعة
بورك في اداءك


----------



## احمد زكريا حافظ (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

* وشكرا علي مروركم *


​


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## sun99 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع*


----------



## منيب احمد (24 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ahmed-wahid (24 يونيو 2013)

thanks alooooooot


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم البرنامج لم يظهر عندي


----------



## engineer (24 يوليو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

